# Hunters with stories of strange things in the woods



## democrat102 (Mar 11, 2008)

On the serious note, I would be interested in hearing about any stories that hunters have about strange things they have experienced in the woods while out hunting, specifically events that they may attribute to a possible Bigfoot encounter.  Perhaps you have seen one, or something that looks like it, found tracks, heard screams you could not identify, or found strange markings and such.  You can post here or send me a private message, but please be serious.  We all love to joke and poke fun, but I am talking serious here.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 11, 2008)

You gotta be kiddin!!  Serious??


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2008)

Vernon Holt said:


> You gotta be kiddin!!  Serious??




That is great Mr. Holt. Not only are you a wonderful resource, but a  very knowledgeful man pocessing a
colorful sense of humor!
I am looking forward to how this thread evolves.
Should be entertaining.


----------



## democrat102 (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not?  People see and hear things all the time in the woods that they cannot explain.  I'm not saying they see something other people call Bigfoot; I am just interested in hearing their stories.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 11, 2008)

..can't wait....


----------



## democrat102 (Mar 11, 2008)

Me neither.  Nice pic of the Hildabeast by the way.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 12, 2008)

Once I was walking down the bank of a river to fish the banks.  I was walking thru very very think privit, I could barely see the sky let alone 3 feet in front of me.

Well, I heard a noise that was sounded like a huge animal clumping about. It almost felt like the ground was shaking.

I shook my head and said "there is nothing in the woods that big, It's my imaginaition.  Heck, when you can't see in front of you the birds sound big thru the brush.

So I pressed on, but the noise got louder and louder and the ground really did start to shake.

I stopped, heart racing, thinking it would be bad news to sneak up on this thing and scare it.  Clump clump, clump clump is all I heard.

I turned around and high tailed it out of there.

I went back later and found what looked like size 44 foot prints....KIDDING!

But I did find out later that there is a horse farm about 1/3 of a mile from there....and thinking back a horse was exactly what it sounded like.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2008)

Good story Addict.
You had me up until the reference to the size 44 footprint..
Even I know bigfoot has a size 35 foot.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Mar 12, 2008)

this  thread  reinforces the fact that  liberals  IMO are CRAZY!!  hahaha


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 12, 2008)

democrat102 said:


> Why not?  People see and hear things all the time in the woods that they cannot explain.  I'm not saying they see something other people call Bigfoot; I am just interested in hearing their stories.



Actually I've seen some really strange things in the Urban Jungle I visit for work every day.


----------



## democrat102 (Mar 12, 2008)

True enough that most liberals are crazy.  That is if you assume all democrats are liberals.  Notice my sign in name is spelled with a small d, not a big one.  Thus meaning I am an original democrat, which are small-government, gun-owning conservatives.  So be careful who you call crazy, or I will email Bigfoot and tell him the next time you are in the woods.  He will know who to look for!!!


----------



## democrat102 (Mar 12, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Actually I've seen some really strange things in the Urban Jungle I visit for work every day.



Yeah, I am sure you could see some interesting things in the concrete jungle.  Small town, rural Georgia where I am from has its interesting characters too, which is more than likely why most Bigfoot sightings come from there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 13, 2008)

democrat102 said:


> True enough that most liberals are crazy.  That is if you assume all democrats are liberals.  Notice my sign in name is spelled with a small d, not a big one.  Thus meaning I am an original democrat, which are small-government, gun-owning conservatives.  So be careful who you call crazy, or I will email Bigfoot and tell him the next time you are in the woods.  He will know who to look for!!!



That would make you a "Zell Millerite' dem


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Mar 13, 2008)

haha just messing around,good point though


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 14, 2008)

democrat102 said:


> True enough that most liberals are crazy.  That is if you assume all democrats are liberals.  Notice my sign in name is spelled with a small d, not a big one.  Thus meaning I am an original democrat, which are small-government, gun-owning conservatives.  So be careful who you call crazy, or I will email Bigfoot and tell him the next time you are in the woods.  He will know who to look for!!!


----------



## democrat102 (Mar 15, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> That would make you a "Zell Millerite' dem



Well, I do love ole Zell, but only because he got more conservative over time, but the old line democrats were those who believed that the government needed to step out of the way rather than try to be the way.  In other words, they felt that people could do well for themselves if the government would get out of their lives, wallets, bedrooms, businesses, and churches.  Liberals today, like the socialist, racist, and America hating Barack Obama, believe that government is the only way people can have a chance.  They believe that government should initiate business, social change, and cultural progress, not the individual, and in the process, they destroy people's opportunity rather than provide them with them.  But then again, our current president and Congress seem to have fallen in to that "let's grow the federal government" mode.  But heck yeah, ole Zell is a good fellow.


----------



## democrat102 (Mar 15, 2008)

7mm mag 06 said:


> haha just messing around,good point though



Nothing wrong with a good laugh now and then.  I am sure ole Bigfoot would agree.  I hear he is a little concerned about Hillary and Obama.  He said that if those quacks became president, he was for sure staying hidden in the woods.

I do wonder, however, about some of the things that hunters have said they have seen in the woods.  Not that I believe everything I hear,but I talked to an old fellow back home who seems pretty cynical about alot of things, but last November, he got pretty spooked by something in the woods and what he says he saw seemed odd.  Have any of you guys ever seen or heard anything you could not explain out there in the woods?


----------



## BPR (Mar 16, 2008)

This site has some good information on Bigfoot.  In fact in January they predicted that Hillary and Bigfoot were going to be running mates.  I heared that Bigfoot was pro gun control.

http://www.weeklyworldnews.com/index


----------



## BPR (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is the cover in case you missed it.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Mar 16, 2008)

democrat: i know of a thread you would be very intersted in,  search "scary" in around the campfire,tons of stories in that thing,preety creepy


----------



## Burl E. (Mar 18, 2008)

*Hook up with Bigfoot*

Here's your connection right here.
http://www.bfro.net/ 
They have a expedition here in Georgia (White County (?)) the last week in April. 
Looking for Bigfoot in Georgia?!? 

To quote Mr. Holt,"You gotta be kiddin!! Serious?? "


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 23, 2008)

yall are getting just a little


----------



## stev (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasquatch & A Ga black panther were fighting.Guess who won?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 23, 2008)

stev said:


> Sasquatch & A Ga black panther were fighting.Guess who won?



I think the Wendigo tagged in


----------

